# Flash Browser für iOS



## Abufaso (19. April 2011)

*Flash Browser für iOS*

Ich bin mit meinem iPod Touch auf der Suche nach einem Browser der Flash unterstützt. Kennt ihr da was? Am besten gratis.


----------



## Ezio (19. April 2011)

*AW: Flash Browser für iOS*

Skyfire?


----------



## Abufaso (20. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Skyfire?



Unterstützt der alle Flash Vids? Ich hab gelesen MyVideo würde beispielsweise immer noch funktionieren. Und für YouTube reichr Safari auch...
Gibt es evt. Auxh gratis Apps?


----------



## Dennisth (22. April 2011)

*AW: Flash Browser für iOS*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Unterstützt der alle Flash Vids? Ich hab gelesen MyVideo würde beispielsweise immer noch funktionieren. Und für YouTube reichr Safari auch...
> Gibt es evt. Auxh gratis Apps?


 
Nein gibts nicht. Skyfire ist was Flash-Inhalte angeht eh ein Streaming Dienst. Sprich es wird kein Flash verarbeitet sondern der Flash extern (Server) ausgeführt und dann auf dein Gerät übertragen.

Wenn du richtiges Flash haben willst: Android kaufen. Ist und wird in absehbarer Zeit die einzige Möglichkeit einer Mobilen Flash-Lösung bleiben.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## DAEF13 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Flash Browser für iOS*

Ich hab mir mangels Jailbreak auch Skyfire gegönnt (wobei ich es eigentlich kaum brauche und die 4€ der iPad Version etwas falsch angelegt waren), aber gab es nicht mal bei Cydia etwas namens Frash? Wird das noch weiterentwickelt?


----------



## hydro (23. April 2011)

*AW: Flash Browser für iOS*



> aber gab es nicht mal bei Cydia etwas namens Frash? Wird das noch weiterentwickelt?


Ja gibt es, nein scheint nicht weiterentwickelt zu werden, funktioniert mit aktueller Firmware (ab 4.1 glaube nichtmehr)

Es gibt fuer das iPad einen neuen Browser (sogar kostenlos) der Flash Content halbwegs ordentlich darstellen kann. Leider aktuell nur fürs iPad.


Edit: iSwifter heisst die App, soll ganz gut funktionieren. Aber wie gesagt, leider aktuell nur fürs iPad


----------



## Predi (24. April 2011)

*AW: Flash Browser für iOS*

Der einzigste mir bekannte funktionierende Flashbrowser für das iOS ist CloudBrowse. Und den können momentan nur Leute aus den USA und Kanada benutzen. 
Skyfire hatte ich auch, aber wirklich funktioniert hat es bei mir leider nicht.

lg Predi


----------

